# Brother MFC-7420 Richtige Treiber Suche für XP



## llKingOfKingzll (14. August 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Ich bin am ende mit mein Nerven. =D

Habe ein Brother MFC-7420 Laserdrucker mit fax - Scanner - Kopierer.
Betriebssystem Windows XP. Habe schon so sämtliches durch, ich brauche den richtigen Treiber. 
Also wenn ich das USB Kabel im Notebook steck, wird’s zwar erkannt. Doch dann kommt immer Gerät konnte nicht installiert werden, kann daher nicht richtig ausgeführt werden.
Kann mir eventuell jemand Helfen?
Danke im voraus.. mfg


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (14. August 2011)

Hast du schon auf der offiziellen Website des Herstellers (Brother) nach dem Treiber gesucht? Das macht man in so einem Fall nämlich als erstes. Und dann findet man vielleicht auch mit etwas Glück den passenden Treiber  Bitteschön: http://welcome.solutions.brother.co...top.html?reg=eu&c=de&lang=de&prod=mfc7420_all


----------



## llKingOfKingzll (14. August 2011)

Ja,klar hab ich das. Hatte mich ordentlich durchs Internet gewühlt. 
Auch bei Brother geschaut , die alten Treiber immer Deinstalliert. Den neuen Installiert. 
Jedesmal kommt dann wenn ich den USB Stecker anstecke …

Gerät konnte nicht richtig installiert werden, es kann sein das dass Gerät nicht richtig Funktioniert.

Mal angenommen ich klicke auf eine Datei zum Kopieren auf diesen Drucker den man da immer hat entweder unten oder oben. Dann kommt bei mir Drucker Installieren … das übliche etc. nachdem ich dann Treiber Installiert habe … suche ich den Treiber unter DRUCKERSOFTWARE-INSTALLIEREN

Da gibt’s verschiedene Kategorien 
APPLE
APS.PS
AST
AT&T
Brother					Brother MFC-5500
					Brother MFC-6000
					Brother MFC-20000

Aber keinen   Brother MFC-7420


gibt’s ne alternative nen anderen Treiber ?

mfg


----------



## wollmaus (15. August 2011)

llKingOfKingzll hat gesagt.:


> Also wenn ich das USB Kabel im Notebook steck, wird’s zwar erkannt. Doch dann kommt immer Gerät konnte nicht installiert werden, kann daher nicht richtig ausgeführt werden.
> Kann mir eventuell jemand Helfen?


 
Evtl. kann es das Handbuch(helfen), dazu ist es da.

Nicht einfach Kabel anschliessen und CD durchrumpeln lassen. Die Anweisungen sind eindeutig:

Drucker auschalten
(USB)-Kabel raus
alte Treiber deinstallieren falls vorhanden(Tool dazu gibts auch bei brother.com) und Windows neu starten
CD rein und starten(oder eben heruntergeladene exe ausführen)
Anweisungen folgen(da wirst du dann irgendwann aufgefordert das Kabel anzuschliessen und das Dingens anzuschalten )

Du musst da nichts suchen/kopieren/installieren, mache das, was dir der Installer sagt.


----------



## llKingOfKingzll (15. August 2011)

Ist mir bewusst' leider weder Treiber noch Handbuch vorhanden, also werd mal im internet nach nem Handbuch schauen.
Werd mich melden sobald ich was neues hab. Aber danke für den Tip mit windows neu starten.
mfg


----------



## wollmaus (15. August 2011)

Schnellstartanleitung: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/BSC/Public/files/dlf/doc000388/ALLFB_GerQsg.pdf

Installer+Software-Schnickschnack: http://welcome.solutions.brother.co...7420_all&type2=1&os=7&flang=17&dlid=dlf001089

Uninstaller: http://welcome.solutions.brother.co...all&type2=all&type3=39&os=all&flang=all&dlid=


----------



## llKingOfKingzll (15. August 2011)

Guten Abend Alle!!

Habe wie im Handbuch beschrieben Treiber Deinstalliert PC neu gestartet und neuen Treiber Installiert jedoch funktionierte es immer noch nicht... doch dann!!

Mir fiel ein einfach mal den Antivir [AVAST] zu deaktivieren und den Brother Treiber neu zu Installieren... zack siehe da "FUNKTIONIERT DOCH PRÄCHTIG".. 

Ich danke allen für die mithilfe vorallem für's schnelle Antworden.
mfg


----------

